# Reminder: Urban Goose Zone Closes



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a reminder that the Urban Goose zone closes today (October 15th) it will reopen on November 7th. 

Check your guidebook for the zones you are hunting.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

This actually brings up something I was wondering, does anybody know why the urban goose zone closes in the middle of the season?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Great. I am finally going to be home and the season is closed. I guess north I go


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Hawk87 said:


> This actually brings up something I was wondering, does anybody know why the urban goose zone closes in the middle of the season?


So you can hunt them later in the season when they move back to the marsh preparing for mating season. It's a good thing.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The general goose area closes today as well.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

That sucks the general is closed I love going goose on the deer opener in cache valley:sad:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> The general goose area closes today as well.


Yes, thanks! I should have mentioned that also.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Seen some guys shoot at geese today at OB


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoopermat said:


> Seen some guys shoot at geese today at OB


I hope they missed.

I talked to a guy in the parking lot at Harold Crane last year who was headed out after them during the closed season. I told him it was closed and he seemed to receive it well. Later that day, I saw someone shooting at them (hopefully not the same guy).

I think it's probably one of the most commonly ignored/broken laws in Utah waterfowl hunting.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A couple of years ago I saw a guy riding his bike down the dike proudly displaying a goose on his handlebars. I stopped him and asked how he did, he was excited to tell me he shot his first goose. I informed him the season was closed, then I handed him a guidebook. These mistakes are avoidable if people would take time to read the regulations. I see guys blazing away on geese every year when it is closed for the split.


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I think The WMA should post a sign at each entrance maybe that would help?


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

That's almost as bad as the guys blasting away at a flock of Swans last season claiming they were snow geese!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

*Urban*

You cant fix stupid. I was at public shooting G by where the handicap are now this was 24 years ago so it was swan hunters neck to neck on the dike shooting swan as they would fly over the road and this guy with cali plates told me it was as good of snow goose hunting as back home he had a small pile of swan next to him lucky for the swans there was a fish cop driving in when I was leaving and I told him what was happening I hope they arrested this guy after all these years I still cant believe that it happened. Sad sad sad


----------

